# Railroad/Train Youtube News



## TylerP42 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello all. I had an idea that I may start tonight! I will be starting a youtube channel dedicated to Amtrak and some old heritage train routes and other train stuff! Tri-weekly news reports, (Mon, Weds, Sat) and other videos in between of consists, trains passing by, and trips that I/other people who submit take!

If i did this, who would watch? You can submit news stuff to me and even be featured in interviews!

I won't do it unless I get some support though! I want to get it out there to get more interest in the hobby and to have some more fun with it!


----------



## TylerP42 (Jun 17, 2015)

Howcome posts are getting deleted/reverted? This thread had quite a few posts.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 17, 2015)

Due to the migration to a new server. We're hopeful everything will be merged back together soon.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 17, 2015)

Some are hopeful. I'm less so.


----------



## NW cannonball (Jun 17, 2015)

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## TylerP42 (Jul 6, 2015)

First Video!

https://youtu.be/awiSOlzIwAE


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 6, 2015)

A video camera is powerful tool that demands respect. When used carefully it can grab our attention in a way that photographs rarely can. Used carelessly a video camera is really no different than placing a virtual headlock on an unsuspecting audience. Imagine how it feels to have your head bounced up and down and all around. One minute you're being pushed into the exterior frame and the next minute you're being shoved into the cushions of a seat. You have no idea what's coming or where you're going next. Video recording should be calm and deliberate rather than random and haphazard. I would suggest starting with a video photography class first and then move on to publishing your own videos after you've managed to master the fundamentals.


----------



## Alice (Jul 6, 2015)

I usually avoid watching videos because so many times, the same person's stills tell me more than their video, but after reading what DA wrote, I took a look. Well, only for a couple of minutes. He sure wasn't kidding about the camera movement! I'll second what he said about the class (there are numerous, free online articles if you want to start there). Your topic was great, and from your other posts, I know you can put together a quality production. So I'm looking for more from you.


----------

